
Auto-appendectomy in the Antarctic: case report - bookofjoe
https://www.bmj.com/content/339/bmj.b4965.full
======
bookofjoe
"Antarctica, 1961: A Soviet Surgeon Has to Remove His Own Appendix" (2011)
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/antar...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/antarctica-1961-a-soviet-
surgeon-has-to-remove-his-own-appendix/72445/)

